# Posting points



## BLOND37 (Jun 20, 2009)

So I took a round trip today. Pvd to NYP to Pvd. I know the deal but how quick will todays points post? Anything I can do to expedite?

Second question. Is July 4 an AGR black out date?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jun 20, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> So I took a round trip today. Pvd to NYP to Pvd. I know the deal but how quick will todays points post? Anything I can do to expedite?
> Second question. Is July 4 an AGR black out date?


Two to three weeks, no you cannot speed it up, and no it is not.. if there are still seats..

EDIT: I was reading "Jan" as "Jul" heh.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 20, 2009)

To answer your questions:

1) Points are supposed to post to your account aywhere up to three weeks for travel. Some have had trouble with AGR posting them within that time; I've been fortunate enough to have them post on time.

2) The 4th isn't. But that's already been answered and I don't know how to delete a post, so here is your answer again. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 20, 2009)

Although they say "... allow 2-3 weeks ...", many times I find they post within a week or so!


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 20, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Although they say "... allow 2-3 weeks ...", many times I find they post within a week or so!


On Friday I will be starting my multi-leg (5) trip out west. Am I correct in presuming that each leg will be posted separately?


----------



## JayPea (Jun 20, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Although they say "... allow 2-3 weeks ...", many times I find they post within a week or so!
> ...



Correct. All legs of your trip will post separately.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2009)

JayPea said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


And not necessarily in order either. They may post #2, #3, #5, #1, #4, #6 and #7!


----------



## JayPea (Jun 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...



In fact, in my limited experience, while every leg of every trip so far (knock on wood!) has always posted in a timely manner, none have ever posted in order.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Hey! I like the idea of getting 7 postings of points for a 5 leg trip! Sounds like my kind of trip; sounds like your kind of trip too!  :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Hey! I like the idea of getting 7 postings of points for a 5 leg trip! Sounds like my kind of trip; sounds like your kind of trip too!  :lol:


I included the double points postings for 2 of the legs! :lol: (You did register for the Power Points, didn't you? :huh: )


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I like the idea of getting 7 postings of points for a 5 leg trip! Sounds like my kind of trip; sounds like your kind of trip too!  :lol:
> ...


Yes I did register, but I haven't seen anything about double points. When I spoke to AGR I was told something about I would receive 100 points but nothing about double. Where did I miss the double points info?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 21, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


I don't believe you missed anything. The way I understand it, you get an Xtra 100 pts. for coach & 400 pts. for 1st class!

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Yeah, it was a bad choice of words.  Instead of "double points posting", I should have said "a second set of points posting later"!

Sorry for the confusion! It is as RF said.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Oh well! There goes my 4 zone trip to Hawaii! :angry2:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Oh well! There goes my 4 zone trip to Hawaii! :angry2:


You gotta wait until they build the bridge! :lol: (I'm still waiting - but I hear that it's 4th in line after they build the Mobile and Beaumont stations and the rail line to Alaska from Spokane!  )


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 21, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well! There goes my 4 zone trip to Hawaii! :angry2:
> ...


I don't know about that. I hear they already started... but the first attempt failed! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol:



sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


 :lol: This is great! :lol: Are you all packed for the adventure to the west?"BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 22, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> sky12065 said:
> ...


Ready and raring to go! Got a few more things to pack but come Friday... *I'm gone*! (See below - LA is a secret code for Hawaii)


----------

